# [US] **Trade 1 to 3 Cards for any 1 I need!!** DUPLICATES SERIES 1-4 FOR TRADES!!



## lazyannie (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello! I've done a lot of trades (mostly done via IG) but for series 4 there's a little drought.
Hopefully we can help each other complete our series!

I'm missing from Series 4:
*(314) Gulliver x2
(369) Sylvia*

~~~~~~~~~~
_(322) Rocco_ -Complete
_(333) Lolly_ - Complete
_(338) Fang_ - Complete
_(349) Lucy_ -Complete
_(182) Alice_ - Complete


***For any duplicate Series 1-3, I will trade you up to any 3 cards for any 1 that I'm missing!!***

Series 1:
(005) KappN SP
(028) Jambette
(029) Rasher
(033) Bill
(038) Patty
(039) Jitters
(042) Marcie x2
(057) Phil
(058) Monique
(065) Clyde
(086) Chief
(091) Muffy x2
(092) Henry
(096) Cole x2
(098) Roald x2

Series 2:
_(118) Poncho_ - Traded
_(123) Fuchsia_ - Traded
(134) Kidd
(157) Moose
(176) Sprinkles
(181) Drakes x2
(183) Camofrog x2
(186) Charlise
(189) Drift

Series 3:
(241) Hans
(266) Joey
(275) Hamlet
(284) Chadder
(299) Francine

Series 4: 
(308) Leilani SP
_(313) Pave SP_  - One Left
_(321) Mallary x2_ - Two Left
(325) Peaches
(335) Dotty x2
(336) Pierce x2
_(343) Anabelle_ - Traded
_(347) Tammy_ - Traded
(368) Chow
_(387) Rowan_ -Traded


Trading only US and CANADA. Cards english only please!! But contact me for any reason or questions!!!

I will always leave a WI-FI rating after trading is complete!

I will always mail it out within 1-2 days from trading done!! 

THANK YOU!!!
​


----------



## lazyannie (Aug 1, 2016)

*Bump


----------



## jdchicky10 (Aug 1, 2016)

So do you want a special for a special in series 4? If not then I'd like to trade for Leilani and Pave. But if you would prefer traditional 1 for 1 than I can trade you my Lolly and Rocco for your Mallary and Tammy. 

PM me please


----------



## lazyannie (Aug 2, 2016)

Sending you a PM!


----------



## lazyannie (Aug 3, 2016)

Updated! Only 4 more cards to go!!


----------



## Meleah (Aug 3, 2016)

I have Alice, would you trade Poncho and Fuchsia for her?


----------



## lazyannie (Aug 4, 2016)

Meleah said:


> I have Alice, would you trade Poncho and Fuchsia for her?



Yes! I'll trade you both!  I'll PM you!


----------



## lazyannie (Aug 5, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## lazyannie (Aug 9, 2016)

Still have lots of trade available!


----------



## lazyannie (Aug 9, 2016)

bump!


----------



## lazyannie (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you all who have traded with me! Still missing three cards! Bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you all who have traded with me! Still missing three cards!


----------



## lazyannie (Aug 17, 2016)

Three more to go!!!!


----------



## Snowfell (Aug 20, 2016)

I can send you Sylvia


----------



## lazyannie (Sep 2, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowfell said:


> I can send you Sylvia



I PMed you~~~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bumpies


----------

